# Novatron light box?



## bivvyphoto (Dec 8, 2015)

I have this lighting system and it's very nice but I'd like a soft box attachment. Does anyone know a compatible soft box?


----------



## tirediron (Dec 8, 2015)

Lots; you can either use the umbrella style or simpy get a Novatron-comaptible speedring and whichever softbox you want.  Remember; you get what you pay for.


----------



## Designer (Dec 8, 2015)

She already has a couple of umbrellas.

Here's the softbox (no photo) (ring not included) N7236

Several rings listed:  novatron adapter ring Buy or Learn at Adorama


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2015)

I kind of like the enclosed *umbrella box* type of light modifier. The best of this design would be the one Annie Liebowitz uses for so,so many of her shoots, the Photek-branded  *Softlighter, *or the newer Softlighter II. This type of umbrella box aims the flashtube at the inside of the umbrella, and then the light that strikes the umbrella is diffused by the white nylon front fabric. This is NOT the same thing as a shoot-through umbrella with a black back cover: I feel the proper name for those is "brolly box"...the quality of the light and the look of the light is very different between those two.

I think the Made in CHina umbrella boxes with the front drawstring cord closure are very good for the money. A little bit higher-grade light would be the Lastolite Umbrella Box, and then the Photek Softlighter, which has various internal baffle add-ins you can use of omit, would be on top; the Photek has more ribs, and creates a more rounded catchlight.

If you want a square, or rectangular softbox, I'd get a decent speedring, and then buy some Made in China softbox off of e-Bay or Amazon. The hard, black plastic, non-rotatring Chimera brand speedrings are light yet incredibly tough. Some of the pot metal and steel Made in China speedrings are very heavy, especially the rotating types. If you have a rectangular softbox, the rotating type of speedring is very nice; for square boxes, the non-rotaing speedrings are perfectly adequate.


----------



## bivvyphoto (Dec 8, 2015)

I would like to use a softbox with a speed ring. It's what I've used in the past and always had good luck with. The question is how would a speed ring attach to these lights? There's no place to lock in.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 8, 2015)

Check out my YouTube video I shot, which shows how to mount a softbox to the types of flash heads or monolights that LACK a locking lug system--but use the umbrella mounting system to mount a speed ring.


----------

